
Django Debug Toolbar 1.0 beta released - pajju
https://groups.google.com/forum/?utm_content=buffer94f29&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer#!msg/django-users/NE8WgZjgx7o/uGc2AuseHRkJ
======
numlocked
For anyone who isn't using it already, the Template Timings Panel[0] is a
plug-in for DDT and is a fantastic profiling tool.

[0] [https://github.com/orf/django-debug-toolbar-template-
timings](https://github.com/orf/django-debug-toolbar-template-timings)

~~~
orf
Hey, that's mine! Nice to see someone likes it :)

Debug-toolbar broke a few things recently while shuffling some internal
methods around, I'm literally just about to ensure everything works with 1.0.

~~~
riquito
Please tag your repository with the project versions.

------
randlet
DDT and Django devserver[1] are the two first packages I install for every new
Django project. Thanks to anyone who has contributed to this release!

[1] [https://github.com/dcramer/django-
devserver](https://github.com/dcramer/django-devserver)

~~~
Caligula
Can you talk about why django-devserver is so useful for you?

~~~
randlet
The biggest thing for me is that it allows you to profile your SQL queries
from AJAX calls which Django Debug Toolbar doesn't handle.

~~~
vangale
For AJAX the [https://github.com/recamshak/django-debug-
panel](https://github.com/recamshak/django-debug-panel) also works, although
you need to install the matching chrome extension. (Don't know if it works yet
with this new release of django-debug-toolbar).

~~~
randlet
That looks great. Thanks for the heads up!

------
arthurk
the final was released yesterday

~~~
orenbarzilai
link for the final version [https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-
debug-toolbar...](https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-debug-
toolbar/tree/1.0)

------
zentrus
Be aware that this version of DDT is likely broken if you are using require.js
or other AMD loaders. It may even fail in non-AMD environments if you are
using jQuery. This appears to be related to DDT now loading its own jQuery in
a non-AMD way. For status see:

[https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-debug-
toolbar...](https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-debug-
toolbar/issues/472)

and

[https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-debug-
toolbar...](https://github.com/django-debug-toolbar/django-debug-
toolbar/pull/506)

------
wiremine
DDT is great tool. This is one of those things that should be much easier to
install into a standard Django install, IMHO. It might not be a battery to
include, but it should be a battery that is really, really easy to install.

~~~
randlet
If you use pip it is just a `pip install django-debug-toolbar` away so it
can't get too much easier than that!

~~~
wiremine
Sure, pip is easy enough, but you have to know about pip, DDT and set up a
requirements.txt file if you want to share it with anyone else. There are LOTS
of handy third-party Django tools, but you need to know about them. That's the
part that isn't as easy as it should be. It would be nice if Django came with
a few "recommended" requirements.txt files that documented the third-party
tools.

~~~
mcintyre1994
The Two scoops (awesome Django book) project setup is pretty great,
[https://github.com/twoscoops/django-twoscoops-
project](https://github.com/twoscoops/django-twoscoops-project). There's
instructions in its readme to use it to start a new project, although some of
its features are probably better explained by the book.

